# Brittany in Playboy?!



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

Personally i think I speak for almost every man when I say hell yeah to this one! But some peeps I talked to dont think its a good idea...are you kidding me? This is the holy grail of the magazine if she does it. I know I'll be standing in line to get this one. What about the rest of you?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Haha i heard about that the other day on T.V...
if she does do the shoot i as well will be standing in line with you!!!


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

brittany spears right if so hell yeah ill frame that sh*t i bet its playboys first virgin


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

> i bet its playboys first virgin


 uhhh dude Brittney isn't a virgin anymore... sorry to bring ya down lol


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

hey we can atleast all dream......lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Man if they ever got a Brittney/Christina Shoot together doing freaky sh*t... i can gurantee you it would be the Top Seller of all times!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

She talks about not being respected but she is going to do this, it don't matter it is her decision I don't think I could do that kind of thing post my body for a million men to see it is degrading but the body is a beautiful thing but the magazine isn't for art lol so enjoy boys :nod:


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

hell ya i would get one how old do you have to be 18 right


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Every guy would love to have a look inside the magazine if that happened...but why would it? Would she do it for the money? I think not! I just dont see this ever happeneing unfortunately....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

It will never happen. Maybe in like 10 years if she squanders all her money on fake marraiges and booze.


----------



## b u d l i g h t (Dec 29, 2003)

lol i thought she was still a virgin







srry guys ive been living in a cave for the past year...


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

crazy as it sounds I ve heard from quite a few women that say they would love to be able to show themselves in playboy I mean as far as media of that nature is concerned i would have to say that playboy is the most respectable. Its like a Time/Rolling Stone magazine with naked pictures. haha I read it for the articles


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

If she does hustlers that even better


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Settle4Nothing said:


> crazy as it sounds I ve heard from quite a few women that say they would love to be able to show themselves in playboy I mean as far as media of that nature is concerned i would have to say that playboy is the most respectable. Its like a Time/Rolling Stone magazine with naked pictures. haha I read it for the articles :laugh:


 yeah right


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

she's never do hustler... playboy is more classy, hustler had vagina all over the place in rotten positions!!!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

um yeah thanks for sharing... not. TMI TO MUCH INFORMATION, I don't understand why guys like to see naked chicks more than they would in like lingerie because I mean why make lingerie then if the guy doesn't like it what are your thoughts you like nude or lingerie on a chick?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

i like lingerie... more is saved for my imagination..... OOOOOOOOOOOOOh.. 
i can work wonders with my imagination..


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Britney in PLAYBOY?!?







Where do I sign up???


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

b u d l i g h t said:


> lol i thought she was still a virgin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Like Saddam Hussein? LOL


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Yeah don't get me wronf lingere is great!!! id much rather have a chick get all seximafied in lingere then just get straight up but naked


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

how would u guys know that they hadent substituted her for a barbie doll?


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

shiet i would buythat playboy in a second


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Hypergenix
> Posted: Jan 11 2004, 09:44 PM
> 
> If she does hustlers that even better buttrock.gif


I agree with you, but heck, I'd settle for a layout in Penthouse.

Brittany has to do Playboy because Christina already did Maxim. Which is good because Christina will try to out sleaze Brittany by doing Penthouse. Then Brittany will try to out do Christina by doing Hustler.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

Brittney is only a product that is marketed like dog food and motor oil.

She has a publicity/marketing group that will calculate the benefits to consequences ratio of appearing in Playboy, then make the decision for her.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> She talks about not being respected but she is going to do this, it don't matter it is her decision I don't think I could do that kind of thing post my body for a million men to see it is degrading but the body is a beautiful thing but the magazine isn't for art lol so enjoy boys :nod:


 just cause its degrading to u doesnt mean its degrading shes rich so its not for money if she does it its cause she knows shes hot and has a great body and wants to show it good for her dont hate i hope she does sh*t fine is fine


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> um yeah thanks for sharing... not. TMI TO MUCH INFORMATION, I don't understand why guys like to see naked chicks more than they would in like lingerie because I mean why make lingerie then if the guy doesn't like it what are your thoughts you like nude or lingerie on a chick?


 ur a woman u couldnt understand u have no penis sorry lol


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Everyone forgot the most important thing, what tit size is she gonna use for the shoot? Her normal ones or will she get some playboy certified ones put in?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> pcrose said:
> 
> 
> > She talks about not being respected but she is going to do this, it don't matter it is her decision I don't think I could do that kind of thing post my body for a million men to see it is degrading but the body is a beautiful thing but the magazine isn't for art lol so enjoy boys :nod:
> ...


 I am not hating dork it is up to her what she wants to do with herself. I would have to be a supermodel in order to do that kind of thing. It is degrading in a sence because if you think about it what do you males do with the magazine lol, you don't just read the articles. Anyway she will do it because she doesn't care what people think and she wants more money. Naked guys are beautiful but I don't go out and buy magazines of them the body to me is a form of art and how you put it out is up to you. So all I am saying is if she wants to do it fine, because there are a lot of women who wish to be in playboy or already have posed for it. I just don't see why women would want to do that for a magazine that males use to please themselves. As you strongly put it I don't have a penis lol thank god and I will never understand why some think it is a necessity for that kind of attention. Anyway have fun with the thread 
peace


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

erm where did every1 hear this sh*t i havnt seen anything about it yet 

sign me up for a copy tho


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i would just like to add a fact that millions of gallons of cum would be spilled that day


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Buddy i have a better chance of getting a BJ from your mom then seing brittney spears in playboy!!! OHHHHHHH BURN HAHAHA LOL JK


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

Scooby said:


> Buddy i have a better chance of getting a BJ from your mom then seing brittney spears in playboy!!! OHHHHHHH BURN HAHAHA LOL JK


 somebody is obnoxious today...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I think someone is in need of more publicity because she can't sell herself on her music alone...

I find it hilarious that Britney wants to be respected and treated as an adult yet she does childish things over and over again. I'm not saying that appearing in Playboy is chilidsh (to each their own), but the whole virgin thing before, the marriage thing a couple weeks ago, and now "leaking" stuff about appearing in Playboy...childish. How can she possibly be looked at as anything more than a cheap piece of ass? I'll never see her as an artist...just something that boys loose protein over...


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm waiting for Playboy to do the girls of Tech TV. I was reading some where on the net that they were approached by playboy to do some photo shoots. Too lazy right now to google up the information.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> I think someone is in need of more publicity because she can't sell herself on her music alone...
> 
> I find it hilarious that Britney wants to be respected and treated as an adult yet she does childish things over and over again. I'm not saying that appearing in Playboy is chilidsh (to each their own), but the whole virgin thing before, the marriage thing a couple weeks ago, and now "leaking" stuff about appearing in Playboy...childish. How can she possibly be looked at as anything more than a cheap piece of ass? I'll never see her as an artist...just something that boys loose protein over...


 *cough* jealous *cough*


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

ohhh yeah baby i lose alot of protein looking at her









i'd say a good 50% of it LoL


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Scooby said:


> ohhh yeah baby i lose alot of protein looking at her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sorry to here that.


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

yuck







no more protein talk......lol


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > I think someone is in need of more publicity because she can't sell herself on her music alone...
> ...


Ya know, I was just thinking about when the chauvinist parrot would show up to call me jealous. I ask, why am I jealous? Did I say Britney was ugly? No, I said that her muscial talent (or lack thereof) cannot carry her career alone. How does that make me jealous? You really have no clue about women...I feel extraordinarily bad for any poor soul that dates you, because she's in for a ride on the pig rollercoaster. Once again I state, if you can read it, that not everything women do is based on jealousy. If it was, then women would definately be inferior beings instead of equals (but then again, you probably think we are inferior). I am FAR from jealous of someone that has no musical talent and has to strip naked to sell albums. There's plenty of very beautiful female artists that have my total respect because they can carry their careers with their voices alone. Three that come to mind are Enya (who's been around for over two decades and who's record sales will boggle the minds of anyone that isn't familiar with her music...she won't even do concerts by the way), Sarah Mclachlan, and Evanescence. All three are immensely successful and have more talent in the sh*t they crap out every morning than Ms. Spears can ever hope to have.

Like I said, Britney is beautiful, has a gorgeous body, but that's the only thing selling her albums. How is that jealousy now? And before you go spouting off that I must be jealous of all women in Playboy, that's far from true. Britney should have been a model, not a musician. There's nothing wrong (from my point of view) with women that want to show their bodies, BUT truely talented musicians shouldn't have to do it to boost sales. If they were really that talented to begin with, then they wouldn't need to.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

*cough* jealous *cough*


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

521 1N5 said:


> *cough* jealous *cough*


 My God, you really are an idiot...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > *cough* jealous *cough*
> ...


 no, i'm a parrot.

that's why i repeated myself...get it??

*cough* jealous *cough.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Haha funny...then parrot away...but you're still wrong...


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Haha funny...then parrot away...but you're still wrong...


 Okay..

*cough* jealous *cough*


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

If I see Britney Spears' authentic nude body...I could die knowing I've seen all the things in life that I wanted to see.
Cancun seen
Bahamas seen
Nudie beaches at both(hehe) seen
Ferrari Enzo seen
Skyline GT-R seen
Britney Spears naked still waiting


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> 521 1N5 said:
> 
> 
> > dracofish said:
> ...


 I listen to Britney Spears and I like her music a lot!!!She is attractive so that is part of her package. Enya, Sarah Mclachlan and Evanescence rarely are in magazine covers because they are not attractive. Plus that type of music is not my cup of tea but I would not go bashing them like you are with Britney. Britney has a lot of fans and I am one of them. Here is a good fan website with a forum about Britney. No bashers there:

http://www.britneyspears.org


----------



## Settle4Nothing (Sep 29, 2003)

the women from evanescence is fiiiiiiine!! I'd pick her over britany







weird cuz i started the thread....lol


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> Settle4Nothing Posted on Jan 14 2004, 11:52 PM the women from evanescence is fiiiiiiine!! I'd pick her over britany buttrock.gif weird cuz i started the thread....lol


Amy Lee...I concur


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> I listen to Britney Spears and I like her music a lot!!!She is attractive so that is part of her package. Enya, Sarah Mclachlan and Evanescence rarely are in magazine covers because they are not attractive.


You mean these women aren't attractive?



























*the woman has been in the music industry for over 20 years...cut her some slack...she's not 20!*

BTW, the only one out of those women that doesn't give concerts is Enya...the other two do concerts, a lot in fact. Have you ever heard of Lilith Fair? Well, that's Sarah Mclachlan's venture. The only thing that keeps Sarah and Amy Lee out of magazine covers like Maxim and whatnot is that they won't get nekkid. Amy Lee actually stopped a concert once to yell at a crowd that was telling her to "take it off."

I'm sorry, but being a student of music, I'd have to say that Britney has a terrible singing voice. She has no strength or clarity...and she doesn't know how to use those beautiful stomach muscles she works so hard to keep.

If you want to hear a beautifully angelic voice, listen to Amy Lee's. She has such a clear voice that I can't help being overwhelmed everytime I hear it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Sarah is Dope....But her singing Is the Best...


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i like any female with a pulse, im not fussy.lol :laugh:


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> dracofish Posted on Jan 15 2004, 09:27 AM
> 
> ...Have you ever heard of Lilith Fair? ...


I know she's older, I really really really want to procreate with Lilith Fair!!!!!!!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

pcrose said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > pcrose said:
> ...


 i have never "pleased " myself to a magazine ewwwwwwwwww now video is a different thing lmao :rasp:


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > I listen to Britney Spears and I like her music a lot!!!She is attractive so that is part of her package. Enya, Sarah Mclachlan and Evanescence rarely are in magazine covers because they are not attractive.
> ...


 Britney has sold more albums than the singers you are talking about. You can go on hating and telling me how Britney cannot sing but it would not change my attitude about her or change the mind of her many fans that she has. I like Britney and her voice. Plus, I do not listen to the singers you are talking about because they do not appeal to me. You are bashing Britney for no reason. People have different taste in music and you do not respect that. I would not go in a public board and just bash a person like what you are doing.


----------



## ajaxtheknight (Oct 24, 2003)

maybe she need the money, I dont care why she does it just as long as she does it


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i would get corprol tunnel in my hand if i get ahold of that


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

I'd love to see britney in playboy


----------



## prad (Jan 12, 2004)

she needs to do hustler or some sleazy magazine, playboy sucks, she'll just be in some lame pose showing her tits


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

prad said:


> she needs to do hustler or some sleazy magazine, playboy sucks, she'll just be in some lame pose showing her tits










i dont mind


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Relaxe your hormones guys...sheesh. *Keep it clean please*.

BTW, I happen to own a Britney Spears "Got Milk", life size card board stand up thingy still brand new in the box. Anyone interested?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if anyone has a pic of Britteny in playboy, or just looking hot, please PM me with them


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I would get 2 mags. One to frame, and one for ummm...... yea.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Hollywood can blow me! I'll spend my money on a new P.....Or a girl i know that put's out! LOL


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Britney has sold more albums than the singers you are talking about. You can go on hating and telling me how Britney cannot sing but it would not change my attitude about her or change the mind of her many fans that she has. I like Britney and her voice. Plus, I do not listen to the singers you are talking about because they do not appeal to me. You are bashing Britney for no reason. People have different taste in music and you do not respect that. I would not go in a public board and just bash a person like what you are doing.


As I've said before, Enya's record sales would boggle the minds of anyone that isn't familiar with her music. She has more top selling albums than many other artists.

Here's a quote from this page...The Renaissance Center
_Enya, born Eithne Ni Bhraonain in County Donegal, Ireland, is one of the world's top-selling female artists with more than 60 million albums sold since 1988. Her album sales rank her alongside Cher, Madonna, Whitney Houston and Tina Turner and in many countries she is the top-selling artist of all time.

Enya has won the Best New Age Album at the Grammy Awards three times: for Shepherd Moons in 1992, The Memory of Trees in 1996 and A Day Without Rain in 2001. She has been nominated two other times in the same category and this year was nominated for Best Song Written for a Motion Picture for May It Be from Lord of the Rings: The Fellowship of the Ring._

And as for my "hating..."

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion. While I am saying that I don't like Britney, you are saying that you don't like three artists that I like. Do I care that you don't like them? Nope, but I still am entitled to my opinion. I never once said that Britney was ugly...in fact, I've done quite the opposite. I never once said that she isn't successful...all I've stated were my opinions on her style and singing abilities. If you like the way her voice sounds, then fine with me. Last time I checked, a public forum is meant for sharing ideas and opinions. If that wasn't done, then it wouldn't be much of a forum now would it? Or are you saying that everyone should just have the same opinion as you and then it would be okay?


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > Britney has sold more albums than the singers you are talking about. You can go on hating and telling me how Britney cannot sing but it would not change my attitude about her or change the mind of her many fans that she has. I like Britney and her voice. Plus, I do not listen to the singers you are talking about because they do not appeal to me. You are bashing Britney for no reason. People have different taste in music and you do not respect that. I would not go in a public board and just bash a person like what you are doing.
> ...


 Okay, Enya is quite old. I am talking about album sales in a year. In 1988 Britney was five years old and how is she going to sale albums. Anyway, Enya is for a different crowd, you would not see Enya on MTV like how Britney is. Enya can win awards but do you think the judges listen to that type of music that Britney is putting out? It is just a different crowd. Sure you can talk smack about Britney but you being a female and all makes you look jealous. Britney is very attractive plus she makes a lot of money. Don't be hating her because of that. I bet you would want to be Britney and who would not want to be Britney? And if Britney was only a model and not a singer, she would probably would not appeal to me or other people since there is nothing there except an attractive face.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> BTW, I happen to own a Britney Spears "Got Milk", life size card board stand up thingy still brand new in the box. Anyone interested?


 You gotta stop buying worthless crap off of e-bay. :sad:


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Okay, Enya is quite old. I am talking about album sales in a year. In 1988 Britney was five years old and how is she going to sale albums. Anyway, Enya is for a different crowd, you would not see Enya on MTV like how Britney is. Enya can win awards but do you think the judges listen to that type of music that Britney is putting out? It is just a different crowd. Sure you can talk smack about Britney but you being a female and all makes you look jealous. Britney is very attractive plus she makes a lot of money. Don't be hating her because of that. I bet you would want to be Britney and who would not want to be Britney? And if Britney was only a model and not a singer, she would probably would not appeal to me or other people since there is nothing there except an attractive face.


Who cares if Enya has been around for over 20 years? That just means that she's successful and has power in the industry. And of course they don't play that stuff on MTV. MTV is all about who's having sex with who and songs about being dirty and BLING BLING! Yeah, REALLY deep music...

BTW, as I have said before, NOT EVERYTHING WOMEN SAY IS BASED ON JEALOUSY! Men are such tards when it comes to understanding women. Anything negative then it has to be jealousy. Um okay...whatever. Would it sound better coming from someone with a penis? Shall I get my b/f to join this board and say the same thing (because that's also exactly how he feels, even though he doesn't particularly care for any of those three artists that I like but does acknowlege that they are very talented and beautiful). I could give a rat's ass about wanting to be Britney. I'd rather stay myself...why the hell would I want to be something that's my exact opposite? If I should be jealous of anyone, I should be jealous of Amy Lee, because that's who I would describe myself as being like.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

dracofish said:


> asian_redtail_catfish said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, Enya is quite old. I am talking about album sales in a year. In 1988 Britney was five years old and how is she going to sale albums. Anyway, Enya is for a different crowd, you would not see Enya on MTV like how Britney is. Enya can win awards but do you think the judges listen to that type of music that Britney is putting out? It is just a different crowd. Sure you can talk smack about Britney but you being a female and all makes you look jealous. Britney is very attractive plus she makes a lot of money. Don't be hating her because of that. I bet you would want to be Britney and who would not want to be Britney? And if Britney was only a model and not a singer, she would probably would not appeal to me or other people since there is nothing there except an attractive face.
> ...


 Hey draco, I also like Mandy Moore, Jessica Simpson. Hmm, you would hate them also, right?

For males, maybe Jon Bon Jovi or the lead singer from Aerosmith. You sould hate them also right?


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

asian_redtail_catfish said:


> Hey draco, I also like Mandy Moore, Jessica Simpson. Hmm, you would hate them also, right?
> 
> For males, maybe Jon Bon Jovi or the lead singer from Aerosmith. You sould hate them also right?


I don't quite get what you're saying...

I have no problems with Mandy Moore or Jessica Simpson...they both can sing quite well and have musical talent. sh*t, I don't even have a problem with Christina Aquilera. That woman has a hell of a voice. Just because I don't like one female pop artist doesn't mean that I don't like them all. I just don't like Britney's voice...how hard is that for you to understand?

And what are you talking about with saying that I should hate Steve Tyler? Aerosmith is one of my favorite bands!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Settle4Nothing said:


> Personally i think I speak for almost every man when I say hell yeah to this one! But some peeps I talked to dont think its a good idea...are you kidding me? This is the holy grail of the magazine if she does it. I know I'll be standing in line to get this one. What about the rest of you?


 Dude she is hot but "the holy grail"? I think you got a major hard on for this chick. I could name 5 chicks that I would put in front of her any day.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

I find this topic quite interesting...this has been the hot topic at Youth Group. Will Brittney pose for Playboy?

I gotta be honest...I think somebody whacked her wiith an ugly stick.

Granted...she has a nice shape, but she has this dopey face that kinda looks like a pug dog.

Playboy is used for those that want to prove something...like Carney Wilson, or those that are trying to re-spark a dying career...like Farrah Fawcett.

I really don't care if she poses or not, in my profession I am not really going to run out and buy the magazine.









Jeffrey


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

andymel said:


> Settle4Nothing said:
> 
> 
> > Personally i think I speak for almost every man when I say hell yeah to this one! But some peeps I talked to dont think its a good idea...are you kidding me? This is the holy grail of the magazine if she does it. I know I'll be standing in line to get this one. What about the rest of you?
> ...


 Im with you on this one man.


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

o yea


----------

